# some web pages slow or not loading in any browser



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi all: Got a new HP pavillion laptop with win 8. upgraded to 8.1 and downloaded Chrome browser. Everything worked as it should. Sometime about a month or so ago, I started having issues with some websites including this one. The little circle keeps going around but the page doesn't display. Sometimes I can stop the page and it will then display other times a page refresh will do the trick. sometimes nothing helps except waiting for a long time, usually several minutes. Other pages will load normally. Tried ie and firefox with same result. Tried uninstall and reinstall chrome, no change. My wifes laptop works ok with same os. We are on Xplornet satellite internet so have latency issues but this is not the root cause of my problem as I have the same issues when on Fibe or cable! Any ideas appreciated. Dan


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sometimes, all of the Ads on webpages can be slow to load and display.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

That would not bother me lol. Many websites wont load anything until I stop loading the page or until several minutes goes by. It is a new laptop and worked properly until suddenly it did not! I do not download a lot of stuff, mostly web searches and email. Have run AVast antivirus scan and have done spyware check with spybot, all says OK. Have no issues with my wifes similar laptop loading the same pages.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is an example of a website that takes a long time to load, then nothing happens when I click on Play Online Now. Tim Hortons - Roll Up The Rim To Win - Play Online - About RRRoll Up Roulette


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Opened near instantly for me, lets see if cleaning out temp files helps TFC - Temp File Cleaner by OldTimer - Geeks to Go Forums


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Have clicked on the link, circle still going around now after 1 minute, nothing is displayed. As I clicked on the X to stop loading, it came up for me and I was able to download the file. Will report back after it has run Thanks.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Downloaded and started to run ok. Emptied several temp directories, 0 in others then basically froze. Progress bar kept flashing from side to side, but not all the way. Desktop did not disappear as stated in notes. Exit did not work, had to go into task manager to end the task. No difference in performance. Had to stop loading this page to get it to display. Progress circle kept going for about 2 minutes before it stopped.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that is odd lets try running sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Tried this, couldn't repair so followed instructions, ran 3 times then ran dsim? as directed then ran scannow and all was ok with the scan. No difference in web page loading. Any other suggestions? BTW I appreciate the help as I am not fluent in the workings of the os! Have to follow instructions step by step.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft.com > How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Last resort I guess. Will do this later this week when I have access to hi speed internet!
Will let you know how it goes. Thanks for the help.
Dan


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi all: Did a refresh and as it uses the recovery partition rather than other media it went fairly painlessly. Most of my apps and programs were there when it finally finished refreshing, but it put me back to win 8 rather than 8.1. Did 83 windows updates one day, then 67 the next day before I could install 8.1! Finally up and running and web pages load fine here in town with cable internet and wifi. Still remains to be seen if it works ok at home with satellite. Wish I had some other option, but it is sure better than dialup!

Thanks for all the help
Dan.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

When I'm in an area without 'net access, I use my smartphone's Mobile Hotspot/Tethering capability. It allows me to connect my laptop, and whatever else, via WiFi to my cellphone's internet access. And, I usually get ~12Mbps down and 8Mbps up:


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

I hear you, but where I live we don't even have cell service so we haven't bothered with smartphones or data plans on our cell. We use it only when we travel, then add data for the lenght of time we are away. One of the joys of living out in the boonies!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Know what you mean. My Sprint service didn't work up in the woods of northern Michigan. Had to switch to AT&T.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Feb 25, 2005)

Rogers wireless works out on my deck, but not inside or elsewhere around the yard. None of the other carriers have towers anywhere near us!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

1) Cellphone on the deck with Hotspot activated.
2) Laptop in the house connected via WiFi to your Hotspot.

?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The other option I can think of is here How to Permanently Solve Bad Reception with a Cell Phone Signal Booster
although they are not cheap from what I see.


----------

